# Python Question



## jones2w (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, I just got a new Python cleaning system but my hose will notreach from the tank to the sink. I was wondering if anyone has ever come across this problem and if there are any home made ways to add an extension?


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

you can get some tubing at lowes and a coupler and just extend it. thats what i did to my regular tank vacuum. now i dont need to worry about hauling buckets to empty the tank lol


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

You can buy a 20' section with couplers for $12.50 or Couplers for $2.50 from PetSolutions.com. Very trustworthy!!

I have made my own and have bought 20' sections. I use every length from 25' to 100', plus I keep an extra set for emergencies . I like the 20' sections because my aquariums are spread all over my 3 story - 5600 sq.ft. house and it is easier to use shorter lengths.

Over the years I think I've had to replace everything at least once - It is cheaper to buy the basic kit than separate parts. Especially if you can buy them on sale!


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

oops posted twice..deleting this one


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

Do these python / hose systems work well for draining/filling tanks? 
No problems attaching to faucets etc? I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Best investment for me. No buckets needed anymore. I just drain straight to the laundry room tub and fill up with water at close to the same temperature. Makes changing the 120g so much easier and faster. Just be sure to put in dechlorinator even though the python already helps with that. Can't be too careful with your investment.


----------



## CUBLUEJAY (May 8, 2008)

gunnerx--

What do you mean the python already helps with the decholor problem? The way I do it is just add the dechlor to the tank then add water and let the new water mix with the dechlor. Is there a better way to do this. I just recently purchased the python too.


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

It's in their FAQ section.

http://www.pythonproducts.com/faq.html



> *How do I add conditioners to my water when refilling my tank? *
> When refilling with your NO SPILL, the tap water is being aerated, removing some of the chlorine so most tank owners will not find it necessary to use chemicals. If you wish to use chemicals in your tank, you may simply add them into the stream of water as you are refilling.


A lot of people don't use dechlorinators anymore when using the python but it all depends on the amount of chlorine/chloramine in your tap water.


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

Interesting.... I did not know this.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> When refilling with your NO SPILL, the tap water is being aerated, removing some of the chlorine so most tank owners will not find it necessary to use chemicals.


Be careful. They're talking about chlorine. If you have chloramine in your tap, it's much more stable and doesn't gas off like chlorine. That's why water companies are using it now. Many ways to save money in the hobby, but I wouldn't do it by skimping on dechlor. Just my opinion.



> No problems attaching to faucets etc?


If you're using it on a laundry tub, Python makes a quick disconnect fitting. Otherwise, you have to remove the faucet aerator and attach an adapter that the python then attaches to. Works fine either way, just easier with the quick disconnect.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree with prov356. I wouldn't risk it. They only claim that some clorine is removed, how much is some?


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

That's why I added in this comment:



> Just be sure to put in dechlorinator even though the python already helps with that. Can't be too careful with your investment.


----------

